# Crosshill Kennells type dog



## deor (Mar 18, 2010)

Looking for a female this summer that has the looks of the dogs at Crosshill Kennels: Home - German Shepard Dogs
Don't want one of his dogs but like the looks of his; *straight back, little* *angulation in the hips, large boned, nice colors*. Really like the look of his main stud Rocky but want OFA certification, some obedience titles, temperament testesting, etc. I don't know if recommendations are allowed on this board but would appreciate being pointed in the right direction and then can make my own evaluation. Live in midwest USA but will travel to get the right dog. Many kennels in my area have nice dogs but breeding mostly american show lines or hard driving czech lines. A few breeders have what they call "old fashioned large boned German Shepherds" but not sure GS was meant to be that big. Thanks


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Dogs fitting that description come through rescue all the time. . . .and for the price you pay for a nice puppy you can get the dog's hips checked yourself.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

I've heard Keystone ( Keystone German Shepherds & Kennels ) recommended to people looking for a less extreme American type. They're in Oklahoma.

Edit: as a side-note, they don't advertise their dog's hip/elbow scores on their site... but if you look on the OFA website under "Heidelberg", you'll see a looong list of scores and records for the kennel.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The Crosshill dogs all appear all or mostly west German show line in type, but it looks like they are selecting for dogs on the large size. The WG lines are known for being the "red and black" and having more bone and coat.

I recommend Alta-Tollhaus if this is the type you are looking for. Julie breeds west German show lines. All have health clearances (hips, elbows, I see the dogs weekly and they don't have any known health issues and neither do any of the progeny I know if). All are titled.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

*Royale Shepherds*

If you're anywhere near Michigan, Gail Bauer produces some nice red&blacks with good nerve and solid structure.

Royale Shepherds


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I don't know if you're willing to travel this far west (Boise area of Idaho), but I have trained with Heidi Theis of Theishof Kennels for a year now and have been so impressed with her breeding program and her dogs. They are exceptional in every way.

I just can't recommend her highly enough. Her website is http://www.theishof.com
Sheilah


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Crosshill Kennels was discussed in a thread a couple of months ago:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/129356-crosshill-kennels.html


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Quinnsmom said:


> Crosshill Kennels was discussed in a thread a couple of months ago:
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/129356-crosshill-kennels.html


Yeah, the OP in this thread contributed to that thread quite a bit.


----------



## deor (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for replies, will contact kennels mentioned, especially Royale. Anyone with experience with *KOLENDA* in Michigan:

German Shepherd Puppies German Shepherd Puppy Breeders German Shepherd Puppies For Sale


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Do a search for Kolenda in this forum. General sentiment on this board seems to be that there are better choices out there. 



deor said:


> Thanks for replies, will contact kennels mentioned, especially Royale. Anyone with experience with *KOLENDA* in Michigan:


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I would avoid Kolenda - lots of dogs (if they are in fact on site) and overpriced puppies. Very handsome West german showlines, but I think you can do as well (or better) for less. Alpenhof kennels in Ontario has breeding stock from the justly famous Kirschental kennel in Germany. These dogs have the less extreme conformation that you say you are looking for. www.alpenhofgsd.ca 

Kirschental dogs are also known for high trainability and excellent temperament...........
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Anja1Blue said:


> I would avoid Kolenda - lots of dogs (if they are in fact on site) and overpriced puppies. Very handsome West german showlines, but I think you can do as well (or better) for less. Alpenhof kennels in Ontario has breeding stock from the justly famous Kirschental kennel in Germany. These dogs have the less extreme conformation that you say you are looking for. www.alpenhofgsd.ca
> 
> Kirschental dogs are also known for high trainability and excellent temperament...........
> _______________________________________
> ...


Alpenhofgsd's is a great place to start. I know several of these dogs and their owners and can recommend them. They seem like a great kennel with some great dogs.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree on Kirschental lines. My dog is from those lines, he is from Alta-Tollhaus. He is young for me to say decisively about his temperament, but the adults I have seen from Kirschental have been very courageous dogs with the right bit of edge that makes them good workers (SchH or sheep, doesn't seem to matter) yet they are very social with people and other dogs, not overly suspicious or showing any hesitations or fear. All of Julie's foundation bitches are from Kirschental in Germany. Also the Traumhof kennel in MA uses Kirschental breeding dogs.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Isa is cousins with a lot of the alpenhof dogs I noticed.


----------

